# Sort me out with a Safe-Safe Diet!



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one.

It's T-minus seven days 'til the start of my next cycle. I'm going for a big push this time round in terms of condition and gains. The one thing I want to be sure I get right, though, is my diet. I've been implementing changes over the last few weeks, such as increasing my fruit and veg intake, and cutting out all crap manufactured and ready meals.

I'm after a clean, clean mass-builder. I've got 20kgs of whey under my desk and sorted for other supps. The butcher'll do me a decent deal on chicken breast, too.

Now, I'm 5'9, haven't got a scale in my new flat, but estimate 200lbs and 11.9%BF. Getting the BF calipers done next monday to chart progress.

Here's the kind of things I've been eating recently: Eggs, Semi-skimmed Milk, Oats, Salad, Whey Protein, Cottage Cheese, Apples, Bananas, Oranges, Pineapples, Chicken Breast, Carrots, Broccoli, Tuna, Beef, Straberries....you get the general idea, anyway.

All advice greatly appreciated, and I'll try and make this an interesting thread as I fine-tune my diet over the week prior to cycle. Any more info, just say!

Safe-safe!

Chris


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude have a bash at a diet as i dont know what u like ot eat so put a semi decent diet up as we can tweak it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, lets shoot for something that is a given.

5-6 meals a day 6 preferred.

Tons of water, at least 64 oz of water a day.

I would shoot for 40/30/30 on carbs/protein/fats

Vary your protein and carbohydrate and fat sources to offer a more varety of foods covering all the macro's

Shoot for 200 grams of protein (your bodyweight in grams) you can up this some on your cycle.

Do not skip meals.

If you are gaining too much weight you will have to back off on the food's, make your weekly weight gains realistic.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

My goals: push for as much clean gains as possible, and ideally drop 2%BF. I'm doing 15 minutes cardio first thing in the morning, monday to friday. I also do 55 minutes of weights in the afternoon, split over four days: Chest (tris), Legs, Shoulders, Back (Bis).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

15 minutes wont do much mate, you wont even slip onto the fat burning at that.

Funny thing, I just started doing cardio a couple of weeks ago.

I am noticing my hips are changing the way they feel, butt too.

I think there might be some slight leg development as well.

I am doing running and using a cross trainer.

Diet for fat loss though, no way around it really.

No sense in burning off the fat when you can burn the fat.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> 15 minutes wont do much mate, you wont even slip onto the fat burning at that.
> 
> I agree more cardio, some say 20 minutes for any benefit (think that is cardiovascular benefit) , however ANY CARDIO is better than no cardio.
> 
> ...


Ok so Mr. Smooth, in your diet does everything have to be blended? 

BTW, I get PINK type on this forum. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Let's see...

All times are approx.

9am: Shake of 50g Whey, Almonds, Banana, 1x 70cc scoop.

10am: Shake of 75ml Whole Milk, 70cc scoop Whey, 70cc scoop Oats, Banana, Green Tea, 2 whole eggs.

11am: Chicken Breast and lettuce.

12.15pm: 250ml Semi-skimmed milk, 70cc scoop whey, 70cc scoop oats. Apple, 2 Whole eggs.

1.45pm: Chicken Breast and lettuce.

4.15pm: Reflex XXL Post WorkOut shake. (140kcal, 35carbs, 5mg Creatine etc.)

4.25pm: Whey shake, 70cc scoop Whey.

4.35pm: Small portion of Sainsburys Tuna Pasta salad.

4.50pm: Shake of 70cc scoop Whey, 70cc scoop oats, Banana, Pineapple chunks.

6pm: Chicken Breast and lettuce.

7.30pm: Shake of Apple, Tomatoe, 70cc scoop Whey, 70cc Scoop Oats, Green Tea, 1 whole egg.

9pm: Can of Tuna and 2 Carrots

11.30am: Banana

******

Now this is just what I ate today. The times are approximate, and I may have messed it up/left a bit out/forgot exact recipes...but, yeah, go for it. I've been working late - hence why I'm writing at this hour - and have been having egg/almond/cottage cheese pre-bed shakes, too. But the housemates will kick-off if I go and switch the blender on now.

Now this is NOT what I'm going to eat next week, but what I want to build upon over the next 6 days, fine tuning everything for optimum results. Rip into it.

Chris


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> BTW, I get PINK type on this forum.


Well I don't think it's fair you deprive me of the only pink I'm getting at the moment!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Well I don't think it's fair you deprive me of the only pink I'm getting at the moment!


With your job? You jest!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Gutting! Got 12.9&BF on plastic calipers. Really thought I was closer to 12.0

Really knocked my legs session, too, through dissapointment. However, I tried to pull through that by considering it's what I look like, not what the calipers read that count. I wanted to drop 2% by the end of this cycle, and it's a arguably a little easier to drop, the more you are in the first instance. Also, I know for a fact that I look really good at 10.9% from previous times I've been at that.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Gutting! Got 12.9&BF on plastic calipers. Really thought I was closer to 12.0
> 
> Really knocked my legs session, too, through dissapointment. However, I tried to pull through that by considering it's what I look like, not what the calipers read that count. I wanted to drop 2% by the end of this cycle, and it's a arguably a little easier to drop, the more you are in the first instance. Also, I know for a fact that I look really good at 10.9% from previous times I've been at that.


LOL!

Chris, there is a bit of error in the measurement (inherant in all measurements) probably plus or minus 1 - 2 %.

12.9 % is good for a man, it is in that range where more calories are directed towards muscle rather than fat.

Up your cardio a bit and I am sure the chub will melt off you

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First of all if you are dieting then drop the banana's.

There are better carbs that have more fiber than banana.

You had 3 in your days meal.

I am thinking berries, apples, peaches, just to name a few better carbs than banana.

Banana is pretty high in the glycemic index.

Sure they are high in potassium but, I would eat only one then eat a apple in place of the other one and berries instead of the other one as well.

Frozen fruit is always ripe and better actually than the fruit on the tables.

Problem with the fruit on the tables is it gets picked early then ripens while it is on its way to the market.

This compromises the fruits healthy benefits, whereas fruit that is frozed is ripened on the tree/bush/plant, what ever.

Its just as easy, even easier to toss some frozen strawberries in your shake.

Also Kiwi fruit for example has twice the vitamin C as an orange.

It has just a little less potassium per weight as a banana, It contains vitamins A and E.

The skin is a good source of flavonoid antioxidants.

Kiwi has a protein disolving enzyme that is close to papain or in the same type of family.

So, if you think about it rotating your diffrent fruits and vegetables around you get a much better profile of macros in regards to nutrition.

Ok, here is why I am so into diet over cardio for fat loss.

First of all its what you eat that you have to burn, the more you eat the more time you will take on cardio to burn.

This makes little sense to me.

Why eat what you have to burn off?

Sure cardio is good for ya, I am not suggesting otherwise.

But once you start your diet this is where all other things get attention to after this.

It would take you about 15 minutes to burn off one banana, not to mention that being high in the GI it has a good chance of storing as fat.

If you didnt eat that banana then you could get away with 15 minutes of less cardio.

So, you can see how productive diet is over cardio.

The cardio is there to fine tune things, in a sense to tweak things twards your favor and not the other way around.

Some people are sugar burners (carbs), and some people are fat burners (keto type diets).

During the transition from sugar burning to fat burning fat loss is easier.

I think cardio is more productive during this stage of the game.

Once the body gets used to burning fat, this is way more productive than just burning glucose and glycogen stores for fuel.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Let's see...
> 
> All times are approx.
> 
> ...


Snack on fruit throughout the day if u get peckish!!

try and eat pineapple or an apple about 30 mins before solid meals


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or nuts would be a good alternative, peanuts curb my appetite better than anything.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Timmy Smooth* 

Let's see...

All times are approx.

9am: Shake of 50g Whey, Almonds, Bananadrop the banana, 1x 70cc scoop.

10am: Shake of 75ml Whole Milk, 70cc scoop Whey, 70cc scoop Oats, Banana, Green Tea, 2 whole eggs.drop the banana... try and stay away from fats and sugars together mate I would swap these two meals around

11am: Chicken Breast and lettuce.rice? 60g basmati would be good here

Bang on DB, starchy carbs in the morning

12.15pm: 250ml Semi-skimmed milk, 70cc scoop whey, 70cc scoop oats. Apple, 2 Whole eggs. cool

1.45pm: Chicken Breast and lettuce.rice/potato

4.15pm: Reflex XXL Post WorkOut shake. (140kcal, 35carbs, 5mg Creatine etc.)

4.25pm: Whey shake, 70cc scoop Whey.

4.35pm: Small portion of Sainsburys Tuna Pasta salad. I would make my own with wholemeal pasta. I wouldn't be surprised if there was sugar in it.

4.50pm: Shake of 70cc scoop Whey, 70cc scoop oats, Banana, Pineapple chunks.drop this meal mate so u can eat more soild food below with chicken and rice

6pm: Chicken Breast and lettuce.as earlyer

7.30pm: Shake of Apple, Tomatoe, 70cc scoop Whey, 70cc Scoop Oats, Green Tea, 1 whole egg. drop this meal imo

9pm: Can of Tuna and 2 CarrotsNow at 9pm have 80g oats 6 whole eggs

11.30am: Bananasugars b4 bed?? no no dude!! a nice lil casien shake with glutamine here imo

I eat my meals closer together in the morning, then stretch them out as much as possible towards the evening.

I am a fan of carb tapering, so late afternoon, no more starchy carbs like potatoes, rice pasta and on with the fibrous carbs like veg, lettuce, so on.

Fruit is great, but not so late at night, not so much, if you want to strip fat quick, only have fruit once a day, before training.

OH the thing about FRUIT!!!!

Tom did tell me this before, however, again the penny didn't drop till I revisited some biochem textbooks and one of the women that works in the gym has been struggling with her weight, and she eats STACKS and STACKS and STACKS of fruit every day.

She is going to try a fruit curfew.

Fructose does not cause an insulin spike, and the only place that fructose may be stored is in your liver, or as fat, NOT in the muscle.

The storage space for fructose is limited, so if the liver is already full of glycogen (glucose chains really), it has to be stored as fat.

The amount of carbs depends on the fruit. A large banana could have up to 50 g of carbs in it (150 g) whereas 150 g of strawberries is about 15-20 g.



Hope this helps

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one all.

Here's what I ate yesterday.....

9am: SHAKE - 40gs Whey, 30gs Oats, 1x Banana.

10.30am: SHAKE - 20gs Whey, 250ml Semi-skimmed Milk, 1x Apple, 2x Whole Eggs, Green Tea.

11.45: 160gs Steak, small portion of Lettuce and Carrots.

1.00pm: 160gs Steak, small portion of Lettuce and Carrots.

1.40am: SHAKE: 20gs Whey, 1x Banana, 1x Tomatoe, 200ml Semi-skimmed Milk, 2x Eggs, 60gs Oats.

4.20pm: Reflex XXL Post WorkOut shake. (140kcal, 35carbs, 5mg Creatine etc.)

4.30pm: Whey shake, 70cc scoop Whey.

4.50pm: 130g Steak, 3x Rice Cakes. [Granted I should have more carbs here, but I hadn't prepared anything in time]

6.10pm: SHAKE: 2x Eggs, 125g Bluberries, half Pineapple, 40g Whey, 60g Oats, Green Tea.

9.00pm: OK, so my dad was in town, and we went to this Italian Restraunt. I had a chicken breast filled with ham and spinach, with mixed salad. I also had a lot of garlic bread, a desert and two beers, but there you go...

***OK, so hearing what you're saying about Banana intake and to watch the fruit. For the rest of the week I'll try and introduce wholemeal rice/pasta into the diet, perhaps a morning serving and PWO, and push for vegetables over fruit. I'll look into Kiwis, too. Got some goods news - been offered a new job that pays twice what I'm on now (Keyser'll love that!), so I can now afford some decent food instead of having to bargain hunt all the time. And finally some GH for next year... 

Thanks for the help so far, definitely appreciate any more input....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, you cant go wrong with fiberous vegetables, something like asparagus, broccoli, green beans. In fact I think supercell almost lived on the green beans if my memory serves me correctly.

Banana's are a pretty high GI fruit.

I would suggest an apple over a banana.

Better yet, when dieting eat 2 apples but just the skin and toss the apple. Most of the pectin (fiber) is in the skin and this eating the skin thing would lower the GI to almost nothing.

You can snack on nuts too, dont be afraid of other foods like avacado, radishes, turnips and stuff like that.

I feel this is more healthy that pasta and rice.


----------

